# New Signature



## euphemism (Jul 8, 2008)

TOPICCCCCCCCCCCCCcc....c.c.cccc....c..c....c....*spits a little*


----------



## science (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, its too big. And they are too old, you should get a younger picture of them. They just look like old men. The one on the far right looks like Will Ferrel


----------



## Orc (Jul 8, 2008)

Why Chad Smith you look kinda...





It's cool HOWEVER:

It breaks the 400x100 pixels signature guideline
It breaks the 50kb for signature file size limit rule


----------



## euphemism (Jul 8, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Well, its too big. And they are too old, you should get a younger picture of them. They just look like old men. The one on the far right looks like Will Ferrel



They are old.  Why not have a current picture?  Besides, they are all rather studly for being in their mid-forties (Although John is still in his 30's).   Chad is older than Will Ferrel, and frankly; better and more respected in his community and in general.  So you _should_ say Will Ferrel looks like Chad Smith.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, I'll fix the size issues.


----------



## science (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, but Will Ferrel is more well known 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, good point about them being old. Its like saying 'Long live the RHCP'


----------



## euphemism (Jul 8, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Will Ferrel is more well known
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will Ferrel still sucks balls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    It just doesn't look as good small...


----------



## Sephi (Jul 8, 2008)

looks like it's not wide enough now


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jul 11, 2008)

I never saw or noticed the first one, so it makes no difference to me...

It would've been good to link to the before and after images somewhere so that we could see the difference and offer better feedback.


----------



## euphemism (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Sephi (Jul 12, 2008)

that looks nice


----------

